# General > The Literature Network >  PM limit increased

## Admin

Doubled it from 100-200 for regular members.

----------


## crisaor

Could it be possible to increase the amount of characters allowed per message?

----------


## Jay

Thanks Chris.
I'd second Cris's request if it's posible?

----------


## subterranean

Wow Jay, it's like a gift from heaven for us isnt it?  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

:Tongue:  At times  :Wink:

----------


## Stanislaw

heh heh heh, just noticed today, a little slow be I. But thanks Admin  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## subterranean

> Could it be possible to increase the amount of characters allowed per message?



Seconded. I'm tired of editing the characters cause they always surpass the maximum numbers allowed.

----------


## BMW-Guy

cool. But I never realized that setting a limit for the number of characters in a PM was even a possibility. Well, at least I pretty certain it not possible to do with with Invision Power Board software. Cool stuff though.  :Cool:

----------


## Stanislaw

Woah, haven't seen you around for a while, welcome back  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Jay

Question: why is there a characters-per-a-PM limit? I mean... is it something software related? Or just a statistical thingy saying your usual PM is 2000 characters long? Yeah I know I'm babbly but 2000 characters... I'm not even started at 2000 yet, lol. If the limit were higher it shouldn't affect 'hi there how have you been' kinda PMs, right?

----------


## Logos

A few guesses Jay, though Admin will be able to clarify; it may be part of a default that the software is/was set at, and/or limiting the amount of bandwidth that PMs take up on the server is something that is part of running the entire website efficiently.

----------


## Jay

Ok, thanks, was just curious why 2000  :Smile:

----------


## Admin

All the limits are just meant to keep down the size of the database.

----------


## Jay

Forum software for dummies 101... so if I write a PM that has 15 characters with the limit of 2000 allowed it's the same as if I'd written a PM of 2000 characters with the same limit? Is that what you're saying?

----------


## Admin

No. Storage size depends on length.

----------


## crisaor

I'll allow myself to repeat my request of increasing the 200 character limit. Given the increased activity the forum has seen in the past 2 years, I assume the servers got better/aumented in quantity to deal with that, so perhaps this is more viable now?

----------


## Admin

Did you mean 2000?

----------


## crisaor

Apparently I'm incapable of making a proper request.  :Blush:  

Just increasing the regular limit would be great. 

Now I see it's at 5000, but I'd swear it was less before. Did you already increase it?

----------


## stephofthenight

i think the amount of pm's you should be able to have should be more...like because it saves your sent messages so every message = 2 messages and i send like a bazilion a day...plus the million and somethimg i have saved for various reasons, is it possible to have a 300 limit insted of 200...

----------


## Admin

You can always archive them to your local PC and then delete them from here.

----------


## Logos

Which is very easy to do too. Here is the step-by-step method to *saving your private messages to your computer* so you don't have to 'lose' any  :Smile: 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...0&postcount=43
.
.
.

----------

